# Audio and Mic combined port for PC - Razer Electra



## dopeknight (May 17, 2014)

I bought a Razer Electra from flipkart
Flipkart - Link

I bought this headset for gaming and VOIP(Skype), I previously had some cheap Phillips ones.
But now after buying it I realized that the inline mic wire provided *doesn't* have Y split wire for separate audio jack one for audio and one for mic. It has one combined connector which will work with smartphones and laptops.
But apparently they don't work for PC which have two different ports. And razer haven't provided any other wires or adapter to split it.
So I googled and found a solution to buy a splitter 1 female to 2 male, which is sold by razer itself for 15$
*www.razerzone.com/gaming-accessories/audio-mic-splitter-adapter-for-the-razer-electra
OR buy a cheaper one *www.amazon.com/StarTech-MUYHSFMM-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B0058DOWH6/

How the wire looks


But now the problem is I can't find it anywhere on Flipkart or Ebay or local retailers.
I found this though which I am not sure if it'll work *www.flipkart.com/scosche-adapttour-audio-kit-combo-set/p/itmdv8kb7sqvqvhh

I also found this *www.splitbrain.org/blog/2010-12/16-using_your_mobile_headset_on_a_pc
Which I could probably try to, as I am Electronics student.
Refer the same link for how the combined connector works.

*So should I search more with local retailers or what ? * As I haven't been to more of a electronics shops like in SP Road, Bangalore,.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

can you provide a picture of the connector itself ?
does it have 4 sections ?


----------



## dopeknight (May 17, 2014)

You asked for the picture of the connector, its there in the post

*assets.razerzone.com/eeimages/prod...r-adapter-for-the-razer-electra-gallery-1.png

Its just that much, the cut off part is just wire.. 
The green wire is the one i have, 1 side connects to the headset, another to the PC.. But I need the black one which I am not able to find.

And no, its not provided by razer with the headset, I checked.

EDIT: Didn't see the 4 sections part of your question..    YES it does have four sections, which does indicate that it includes the mono mic too.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

I meant the pictures of the bare green wire connector, the one coming from your headset..
if it follows CTIA / AHJ standard, you can just purchase an apple splitter and itll work perfectly


----------



## dopeknight (May 17, 2014)

View attachment 14389     It does have 4 sections.

I searched for an apple splitter. But all I find is this, *thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m99KCUOCNJnvYypUsSDAEbw.jpg

But I need the opposite of that, I need 1 female to 2 male adapter, like in this *www.amazon.com/StarTech-MUYHSFMM-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B0058DOWH6/


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

keep searching, in ebay.. im sure you will find it..
as a last resort use that apple splitter with 
3.5 to 3.5 mm female to female
*www.ebay.in/itm/3-5MM-Stereo-Femal...omputer_Components&hash=item258e345525&_uhb=1
with 2 
3.5 to 3.5 mm male to male
*www.ebay.in/itm/Flat-1-Meter-Stere...Mobile_Accessories&hash=item27e0b45e72&_uhb=1
PS: Be extra careful when selecting a 3.5 mm female to female.. make sure they are 4 pin compatible..
Audio quality may decrease slightly though.. use this as a last resort


----------



## dopeknight (May 17, 2014)

I think I found it, *www.junglee.com/StarTech-com-MUYHSMFF-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B004SP0WAQ/

*www.ebay.in/itm/StarTech-com-MUYHS...5mm-Headset-Splitter-Adapte-IWP-/271159317340

But its Rs.1700 by Cart2India its imported cable. That's like half the price of the headset itself.  
Well, I'll search more locally and also try that DIY project.. Then decide to use multiple wires or this.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

If you know any good electrical repair shop, you might want to enquire there.. ask them to make a custom cable for you, ask them you need a 4 pin 3.5 mm to 2X 3 pin 3.5 mm jack.. I think they might help you


----------



## dopeknight (May 17, 2014)

Went through google results, found a lesser rate on some unknown site 
*www.grabmore.in/products/006503084...3-Pin-3.5mm-Headset-Splitter-Adapter-F/M.html
I am not sure if I can trust this site..

And also this *www.erodov.com/forums/3-5mm-female-2-male-splitter/55471.html where a guy is hiring to make such a cable..
And also some guy says he needs this for his siberia headset, but my brother's siberia v1 has split wire itself.


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2014)

Dude. go to SP Road, the headset splitter should be less than 300 may be even less. check in audio accessories stores.

This is what you need, 
*i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/1623115368/2-in-1-Audio-adapter-cable-3-5mm-male-3-pole-to-3-5mm-female-4.jpg

check in mobile phone stores also.

Ask for Mic Headphone splitter.


----------



## dopeknight (May 18, 2014)

Ok. Right now exams going on. 
After that I'll go searching for it, I hope to find in SP road, if not I'll turn to that DIY. Thanks for confirming that its not easily available and no other solution.


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2014)

^^ it is easily available in the market. you know I wonder why Razer didn't include that in the package itself. I actually went through a few unboxing videos to check if it was included. IMO that adapter should be included in all headsets which has a single pin for mic and headphone.


----------



## dopeknight (May 18, 2014)

I know right, they include the adapter when there are two pins which is common and when there is something uncommon they don't include it.. They expect us to pay 15$ for the wire.


----------

